# Home Networking can't access workgroup



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

Last week, I did a fresh install of my Win XP Pro since my computer was so slow. My computer is attached to a Microsoft MN-700 router for internet access. I have the home networking set up to access our home system. All of the other computers can access the network except for mine.

When I try to view workgroup computers I get an "access not permitted, contact administrator..." message.

I tried changing the workgroup name. I ran small office/home networking set up several times. 

I cannot access the network and I don't know what else to try.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks, Mary


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

With XP Pro, make sure you have the same user accounts and passwords created. Also the default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Is it possible my firewall could be causing the problem?
I have Norton Internet Security 2007. When I temporarily disabled the firewall, I was able to access the network. I woke up the next day, turned my computer on and had no network access. I have no problem with internet access. I am hard wired to the router. 

If this is the problem, how can I let NIS 2007 it is okay to let me have access to my network?

Mary


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's exactly the cause of the problem. Just add your network to the approved sites.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, I have successfully been able to access the workgroup. 

I can access Computer A on the network (of course it is the computer that is leaving in a few days). I cannot access Computer B on the network. Computer C is a wireless and will not be here for several weeks to check.

Computers A & B cannot access me. I am the main computer with the printers attached so I need to be accessible. Of course it is not helpful that Norton Internet Security (NIS) 2007 has several things blocked but it is all in non-identifiable language to me. Although one of the things blocked is File Sharing which I want to do.

I think part of the problem may be that my router randomly changes the IP address on the networked computers. It is only the router that remains the same. So I cannot attach the IP address as a safe computer. And I just discovered the only "safe" IP address I have been giving NIS is my computer. Even though it tells me that it is high risk for me to allow access to "that" computer  .

Any help gratefully received. 
Thanks, Mary


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Until you get it working, and to eliminate it as being part of the problem, I would disable any 3rd party firewall software.

"Computers A & B cannot access me." - What are all the computers? What error messages do you get?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there a reason for not putting the entire LAN into the trusted zone (e.g., 192.168.n.0 thru 192.168.n.255)?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And "I think part of the problem may be that my router randomly changes the IP address on the networked computers" should not be part of the problem either.

Again, it is best to remove any firewalls as part of the problem until you get the network functioning. Then add it back in. Otherwise it is that much more difficult to determine the source of the problem.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

snip<Computers A & B cannot access me." - What are all the computers? What error messages do you get? >snip

When I click on them I am told "is not accessible. You might not have permission..." and so on. I am the administrator. If I don't have permission no one does! Four in their twenties and mom is the computer techie - go figure.

It is a home network but we all use them equally. Sometimes there are programs on one of the other comps I need to use and then want to transfer the finished product to my comp. I use some of them for work as well. Or some of the comps are newer and so work faster. It is nice to use the faster laptop in the living room while working from files on my computer in the office.

Mary

Mary


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 30, 2006)

i had this problem... it is your permissions chech you permission status for the folders your are accessing ensure they have everyone in the allowed group..


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Mary H said:


> snip<Computers A & B cannot access me." - What are all the computers? What error messages do you get? >snip
> 
> When I click on them I am told "is not accessible. You might not have permission..." and so on. I am the administrator. If I don't have permission no one does! Four in their twenties and mom is the computer techie - go figure.
> 
> ...


So as previously suggested, on Computer's A and B, you are logging on with and account and password that is also on the computer you are trying to connect to. And that password is not blank.

Also this is after disabling any firewall software as also suggested?


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

> Last week, I did a fresh install of my Win XP Pro......


Another possibility, is that when you reinstalled Windows, you now have the Windows Firewall enabled and causing interference if you did not disable it after the re-install.

I have had Windows updates to also re-enable the firewall before, so I like to make sure the the File and Printer Sharing is check to allow in the Windows Firewall under the Exceptions tab even if I disable the Windows Firewall.

*Note: On all the Computers!*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully you have SP2 which eliminated this problem.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Bob,

It says I do, but every now and then it seems to get re-enabled somehow.
I just checked windows updates 0, History updates show all successful, nothing showing in Hidden updates, go figure.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
*Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600*
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	TOSHIBA
System Manufacturer	TOSHIBA
System Model	Satellite A85
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8 GenuineIntel ~1400 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	TOSHIBA V1.10, 6/7/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.31
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2562 (xpsp.040919-1030)"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"It says I do, but every now and then it seems to get re-enabled somehow."

If you have SP2, then the built in firewall is not likely the problem. 

1. Have you disabled or better yet uninstalled the third party firewall software.
2. Still don't know what is shared, what the error message is or any information regarding the user accounts


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry to take so long to get back. I had to do complete fresh installs. One on my computer and one on my daughter's. The problem was Norton Internet Security 2007. Our two computers were too old for the program. As a result there was not enough memory to be running the computer and the NIS. As a result the programs kept getting messed up.

They are both working fine now with AVG instead of Norton.

Thanks for everyone's help.

Mary


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Until you get it working, and to eliminate it as being part of the problem, I would disable any 3rd party firewall software.


From a much earlier post. Glad you got it working and that it did in fact turn out to be a simple firewall problem.


----------

